# Cpt 93303 vs 93306



## ChristyMoyer2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

I work for a pediatric hospital and have started working on an issue with the pediatric echos. 
If I have a patient who had a congenital condition that has been resolved or fixed, do I still code 93303 or 93306? 
For example, 1. I have a 14 year old who had a echo done and his diagnosis is Status post catheter-placed plug or coil occlusion of PDA(Z98.89). He was seen for a follow-up.  Should this be coded as 93303 or 93306?
2. We have a 7 year old patient who was botn with SVS/ASD repaired as 6 months old. She is returning for a follow up as a 7 year old post procedure. Would this echo be coded as 93303 or 93306 since the congenital issue has been repaired?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Christy


----------

